# CLEVELAND Crunchy Mommas, do they exist?? Help!



## tiffi-ph (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello there! This summer we will be packing our bags and headed to Cleveland. It's a bittersweet moment for me, as the extended family lives there but my wonderful network of crunchy mommas are here in Phoenix! So to help make this move much sweeter, I'm hoping to find a new group of mommas I can connect and share with! It would be so wonderful to be around like-minded individuals, in fact I need this and I'm sure many of you understand where I'm coming from!!

I'm looking for groups, clubs or something I can be a part of to meet folks, all ideas are welcome. I was planning to check out a La Leche League meeting when I get there... other than this I didn't see any info on the meetup site or just general info on local babywearing or homecircle groups? I was beginning to think they don't exist?! Please help prove me wrong mommas!


----------



## mom.of.two (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello! I don't live in Cleveland, but 30 mins south on Akron. There are quite a few crunchy mamas in Highland Square ( part of Akron). But no formal group or club. Honestly, Ive felt much more connected to more like minded mamas since my daughter started attending Spring Garden Waldorf School. Its been an amazing community to be a part of! They have parent child classes, if your children are young. And many festivals throughout the year that your family can take part in if you homeschool. We have many families make the drive from Cleveland daily in order for their children to go to school at this wonderful school! Hope that helps a little!


----------



## SimonMom (May 19, 2004)

Hello, I live in Cleveland, and I consider myself a fairly crunchy person. I don't know what the crunchy "scene" here is like as much as I did in other places when I was a full time sahm. There are definitely crunchier areas though. Where are you thinking of moving?


----------



## tiffi-ph (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for your posts, I was getting worried I wouldn't here from anyone! 

Spring Garden sounds like a great school, I'm not sure if we'll be in Ohio long enough to send our son to school there. Very good to know just in case we're planted there longer than I'm expecting  We're planning to live in the Shaker Heights area and I'm thinking I'll continue to be a SAHM so would love to get involved with any of the various groups available if possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

I am getting worried as well! Is cleveland a relatively dead zone as far as crunchiness goes?

We are relocating in july this year and am looking for a nice montessori or waldorf as well for my 2 yr old to start part time.

We are hoping to find a rental in shaker heights, univ hts, cleveland hts area.


----------



## mom.of.two (Nov 23, 2009)

You would probably stumble upon more crunchy people in Cleveland Heights, its a pretty hip place. I know there is a Montessori school in Clev, not sure where. The closest Waldorf school is Spring Garden in Copley. That would be quite a drive from Clev Heights though.


----------



## smilingsara (Feb 9, 2010)

the montessori school is on fairmount blvd in cleveland heights. I hear its way nice. Check out the hestler street fair. Cleveland heights and shaker heights are fairly hip places. The shaker hts farmers market is amazing and hopefully you'll meet some great people there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow I never recevied MDC notifications about replies to this thread, this subscription thing is seriously flawed!

Thanks Mamas!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

I am in Pittsburgh. For a few years I have been a vendor at the Last Minute Market at the Screw Factory in W. Lakewood, West Cleveland. With 80-100 mostly Cleveland handmade vendors, there is possible opportunity to make connections with crunchy there. It is held in December 2012. I won't be there again until after I finish my fine art degree thesis, but hope to be there again in 13.

Good luck finding a common ground.


----------

